# Keybinding in Eclipse Plugin



## MZ3291 (16. Okt 2012)

Hallo an alle,

ich versuche derzeit in einem Eclipse Plugin ein Keybinding zum Laufen zu bringen,a ber es will nich so recht..

http://www.java-forum.org/plattformprogrammierung/73369-key-bindings.html
Hier wird das gleiche Problem beschrieben (das Binding ist als Shortcut aufgelistet, kann aber nicht verwendet werden und kollidiert auch mit keinem standard keybinding) .. wurde aber nie gelöst.

Die letzte Antwort ist auch nicht relevant, weil ich schon M1 statt Strg verwende usw..

Ich bin genauso vorgegangen wie in diesem Tutorial: Define key bindings for Eclipse Commands - Tutorial (4. ist der interessante Punkt)

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Bin dankbar für jeden Hinweis!

Gruß MZ


----------



## MZ3291 (16. Okt 2012)

Interessanterweise habe ich eben festgestellt, dass es am keybinding liegt.. M1 + M3 + 1 zu nehmen statt M1 + M3 + t funktioniert..

Trotzdem frage ich mich warum, weil laut meinen eclipse preferences dieser key nicht anderweitig belegt ist..


----------



## Sonecc (17. Okt 2012)

Je nach Betriebssystem könnte das auch durch ein Keybinding des Betriebssystem blockiert sein.
(Bei Linux ist CTRL-ALT-T glaube ich der Standard Shortcut für das Terminal). Eventuell liegt es daran, ist aber nur eine Vermutung


----------



## MZ3291 (8. Jan 2013)

Obwohl ich das Problem schon dank Soneccs Antwort gelöst hatte, indem ich auf Ctrl + I umgestiegen bin, habe ich dieses Problem schon wieder..
Bis heute hat Ctrl + I super funktioniert und jetzt scheint es wieder blockiert zu sein.. Eclipse hat keinen Command, der mit meinem im Konflikt ist.. 

Wie kann ich das lösen? wie kann ich sehen ob windows commands meinen blockieren?


----------

